# Just got this one



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just picked up this one this morning Grafton OH
owner says he has original seat too! he's looking for it.
it has locking fork and key!

Also got chain guard and crank and chainwheel


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

that should clean up nice!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2015)

Now that's patina! Cool B6. 

Darcie


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks!
1948?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Can some one post a picture of this bike in the same original colors?

Thank you


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2015)

Comfy looking seat!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

*head Badge*

Is this correct for this frame??

Thanks


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't say that I have ever seen a solid color B6 before.
It could have something to do with being a LCS badged bike.
Badge looks like it could be right to me.
jkent


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 23, 2015)

Please post some after pictures!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Thanks!
> 1948?




I come up with 10/27/1948. I think someone has messed with the paint a little bit here and there.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not sure it's a solid color. Can't wait to see it cleaned up. Maybe it's a two tone red? Really hard to tell what paint is original under all the dirt and dust.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Color*

I think it this color combo


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Cleaned up tank side*

This what I've done


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm thinking original paint.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool find! These are also a really great riding bike! Picture 6 in your first post almost looks like a white diamond with black pinstripe on the seat post. Can't wait to see this one cleaned up! Mine cleaned up pretty good. Joe.




But it took 11 months of looking for the right rack, tank, and fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool B6. Clean it up the best you can and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 24, 2015)

We must have posted at about the same time, you might be right about the two tone red. Very nice!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> I'm thinking original paint.




Yep. Keep on rubbing!


----------



## spoker (Nov 24, 2015)

that 2 tone red really gets it done!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

Can't wait to see it all cleaned up! Sweet ride.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 1, 2015)

*What iv done so far*

Turns out paint is very rough/oxidized
Heres how i clean very rusted spring struts, now on to the wheels


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2015)

That color is badass!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 1, 2015)

That's going to be awesome!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 2, 2015)

*I got the seat for it*

I now have the seat or whats left of it.


----------



## Mramos (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 16, 2015)

*All most done.*

Clean as I can get for now. 
Seat pan is on its way to bob.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 16, 2015)

Are you getting Bob to restore the seat to new or having him restore it to match the look of the bike? Burn the seat that came on that bike.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Prob New, I'll talk to him about it. That seat is funny!!!!
Can you post a picture of a seat that bob has aged?


----------



## Dave K (Dec 16, 2015)

Really cool paint.  Looking forward to seeing it all put together.


----------

